# Has Anyone Been Here?



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Been looking at the CCC Winter Sun Brochure, has anyone visited this one on page 28 ref. esp04. Marjal Costa Blanca, Crevillent. Would like some feed back please.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes.. We had a rally there in March 2012 with almost 40 vans just after they opened .... Also was there earlier this year for a stop over for a few days.. Huge site all quite new...
A way out of town but walkable 20-30 mins..
Some bike tracks now sorted so you can get around that way.
When we were there you could get car hire at reception for €25 a day...

They take ACSI and it used to be €14 a night but understand as of Jan 2014 its going up to €16

Any questions in particular Jen ??


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If you are planning on a winter visit to Spain should it be possible, the further south you can go, the better the chance for warmer weather.

Alan


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

This site has the best facilities I have ever encountered. However, being a new site the shrubs have not yet matured so there is virtually no privacy. It's also a bit remote and the busses only stop there on request from the reception staff. The free wifi is only available in the entertainment area, but the pet washing facilities have to be seen to be believed. Basic uk tv is piped to the pitch so take a cable. Good sport and spa facilities but very small supermarket; I did hear that Lidl or Aldi had plans to build on site soon but that could just be a rumour. Bikes are essential to get to the villages nearby. This is a big site that's not fully populated yet, it's very well kept and has a mixture of vans and chalets for both long and short stay. I hope they retain control of the pitch development and avoid the shanty town appearance that some corners of La Manga have become.
Would I go back...? yes I would - but only as a stopover for a few days.
This is a very good site.
Bd..


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We have been a few times, it is an excellent site with good sized pitches which are all serviced. There is an indoor pool, spa, gym, outdoor pool, boules etc.

There is a very good restaurant & food at the large bar. The toilet blocks are immaculate.

It is a very big site, and as previously stated the shrubs have yet to grow enough to make each pitch private.

They do offer some entertainment, which is less frequent out of season.

The staff are very friendly and professional.

We will be going back

Cavaqueen


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Bigusdickus said:


> The free wifi is only available in the entertainment area,
> Bd..


No issues in the times I have been there, just use my ipad on the pitch.. I understand there may be a few "dead spots" so maybe you were unluckly. The aerials tend to be on the toilet blocks so if you want your wifi get in site of one of those...

On last visit in March 2013 a new larger supermarket plus a large Chinese bazar shop had opened up on the campsite side of town. We generally walk and allow 30 mins, a bike and your there in 10...
There is an Aldi further out but for that you do need transport.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

rosalan said:


> If you are planning on a winter visit to Spain should it be possible, the further south you can go, the better the chance for warmer weather.
> 
> Alan


BUT

Costa Blanca usually gets better weather than Costa Tropical, that is much further south.

That is from Experience.

TM


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

We stayed there for a week, and what a great site it is. Huge pitch with water, electric and English TV connection too. 
Toilet blocks are great, free wifi, huge complex with bar, awesome spa and pool.

Staff are really helpful. Only downer for me was Catral, the small town nearby is about a 20 min cycle ride and Crevillent is 50 mins away.

Is near a busy road but hardly any noise noticable.

We stayed there in March and was only 14 Euro a night but you are only allowed 4Kw a day the rest is chargeable ( we paid an extra 20 Euro for the week )

Nice site

We then went to Marjal Guardamar....DONT BOTHER !!!! Nothing like Costa Blanca site and more expensive, tiny pitches and nowhere near as good facilities

Cheers

DJM


----------

